# What a weekend!



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

What an amazing weekend in Colorado.

Saturday - went skiing up at Keystone with my wife and an old friend. The snow was fabulous, nice and soft, not at all the usual spring "mashed potato" snow I'm used to this time of year. Oh yeah, and the weather was perfect, high 40's, bright sun. Just a perfect way to end the ski season, got a few bump runs in, did some cruising with the wife. The day was capped off by a complete lack of traffic on I70 for the drive home, we made it from Keystone to Ft Collins in a bit over 2 hours.

Sunday - Head out the door at 8am on a bike ride. Out to Rist Canyon on the new Orbea that finally arrived last week. It was a bit chilly at the start, but turned into a beautiful day. At the top of the Canyon I meet an old friend, so we head down Stove Prarie Rd to Masonville where we split up, he goes to Horsetooth Mtn Park, I head south to Eden Valley and 1st St thru Loveland. All in all, 68 miles, 3,000+ feet of climbing on the day.

Now my wife and I heading out on a walk, and then I get to relax, become one with the sofa, and watch Paris Roubaix.

I hope everyone else along the front range got outside this weekend!


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad you had a good weekend!

Ohio.. we finally got some sun late today. Otherwise, cloudy, wet, windy. Spent an hour on the trainer watching the Red Wings win. Made it even worse :mad2:


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, very nice, especially since they had originally predicted a couple feet of snow-I'm so over that sh*t. But we trekked up to Loveland, spent the day on the ridge Sat. Long climbs for untracked lines, felt more like backcountry than inbounds. A really great day up there. Today I headed south from Cher Cre Res to Parker area and the back roads to the south and east. Fierce, I mean fierce, wind. 9-12mph going south, 35-45mph coming back north. Still, great to be out on the bike. Love these transition weekends.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Rist Canyon's great--especially that last pull. I was down in Aurora in the wind and on the fixie.


----------

